# Sweet Pea starts it....tree rat #1



## SELFBOW (Aug 15, 2017)

19 yd shot.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't see nothing. Pay your bills man. I've been cutting grass all day. That what you should be doing instead of paying someone else to do it for you.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 15, 2017)

Photobucket wants me to pay $400 a year to share photos  not happening.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 15, 2017)

yeah, photobucket can go soak their head. Nice shot martin- see if you can nail 20 of them again this year.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 15, 2017)

Grass needs cutting, I barely can see the dang squirrel.


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 15, 2017)

*Squirrel*

Nice shooting bud!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 15, 2017)

Way to kick it off Martin.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 15, 2017)

Good start for opening day!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 16, 2017)

Who made sweet pea? Dave


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 24, 2017)

Still wondering who made sweet pea, looks like a bow I got from a Chicken Farmer over in Elberton, but can't remember his name, mine is 60" 42lbs @ 28" draw. Dave


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 24, 2017)

I think Marty made it but I could be wrong.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 24, 2017)

It's a Apex Predator I think made by Marty


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 24, 2017)

Dennis said:


> It's a Apex Predator I think made by Marty



Kenny McKenzie made Sweet Pea.

Marty got her in a Trad Gang bow swap years ago.


----------

